# MAF to Speed Density?



## mic_E_mike (Mar 15, 2004)

My question is for any of you who have converted your MAF to a speed density system. What system did you use? I have a pulsar motor and want to change over. I don't really want to use JWT as a base ecu with piggyback. Is there any stand alone systems for dummies that I can use. I am in the process of building the car right now and I want to do it right the first time.

mic_E_mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you mean you want to convert to MAP (manifold absolute pressure) ? That would be the wisest choice imo, but there is no "standalone for dummies" that will do this...you're looking at something full standalone, electromotive Tec-III, Haltech, MoTeC, etc.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i think javierb14 has done this... might want to check with him.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

why do you want to change over? the JWT is plug and play and works very well. Jamie Farrer went 9's on one :thumbup: 

i switched from to a MAP system in my se-r. i run an autronic SMC. most standalones arent exactly easy to install and get running....especially if its your first time. however, autronic does offer tech support from their distributors and from there forum www.autronic.com 

imo, the autronic wasnt that bad to install....its *relatively* easy if you are comfortable with wiring, know a lot/have experience with your car, have access to a FSM, and have a lot of patience. after its installed, you have to generate a basemap or calibration file to get the car to start and idle. you will need access to a laptop, wideband, and a dyno. the car will drive on a basemap, but you need to know how to tune the car to make power and keep the engine reliable. fortunately, there are quite a few cal. files for SR20DET's out there. someone might even have a similar file for a pulsar motor. i believe that most people tune these motors with individual throttle bodies via throttle postion vs. RPM instead of load vs rpm. most cars will also have a few bugs to work out when you install the system. 

if you really want to learn how to install a system and tune a car, i would suggest taking one of these courses. http://www.efi101.com/


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

speed density dose not take well to turbo if your going to do it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how so?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> speed density dose not take well to turbo if your going to do it.



MAP you mean? MAP sensors work remarkably well with turbo setups.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.cobbtuning.com/tech/airflow/

near the bottom sorry.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

MAP works just fine...actually it works really well on FI applications. thats kinda like saying lag helps with traction :crazy:


----------

